# what seed bank breeder has the best Sour Diesel?



## bud man jay (Mar 10, 2011)

I plan on growing some sour diesel. I had some about a year and a half ago and it was the best smoke I ever had. What seed bank has the best beans. I was thinking Cali Connection. What u guys thiink? Tell meyour experiences with growing, where did u get it from, yield, nutes fed, veg time and finish time. Thanks.


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 10, 2011)

Reservoir Seeds has the most highly refined version of male/female Sour Diesel on the market today. He has worked on it many generations over about 7 years, and it is a dead ringer for the real deal. I know he has painstakingly worked out the bugs that come with the ECSD clone i.e light sensitivity, and weak stems. Keep an eye out because more Rez SD IBL seeds will be released soon and they go fast.

The other versions might be good but higher possibility for pheno type variation. I would personally avoid anything that had been out crossed with a Haze.

Reserva Privada Sour D is Original Sour Diesel x SourD/G13haze, then back crossed to the original SD.

Cali Conn Sour D is Original Sour Diesel x Sour/OG

Reeferman is Oringinal SourD x Reservoir Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze

Dr. Greenthumb is a feminized S1

There are other seed companies that sell "diesel" strains but they are fakes, look at Dinafem or Bulldog seeds.


----------



## bud man jay (Mar 10, 2011)

ok cool good info where can I get the Reservoir seeds from? And have you ever grew any?


----------



## bud man jay (Mar 10, 2011)

oh and why would you avoid the crosses with haze?


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 10, 2011)

seedbay or seedboutique, they are out of stock right now but more are to be released very soon (i think around st paddys day). I have some growing now, still in veg tho. I've done lots of research on SD seeds and his seem to be the best representation.


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 10, 2011)

oh yeah, I missed this question earlier.

If you are looking for the best representation of Sour Diesel, I wouldnt get one that had been outcrossed to a haze because you could get freak phenos with longer flowering times, or phenos that lean towards the haze in the line and are less like the SD. And really the more shit you mix in the greater chance you have of getting plants way different than the SD. 

Also I will say that looking at crosses made with the SD IBL and the Original SD clone it seems the SDIBL brings out more dominant SD traits.. 
Im growing reserva's headband (original sour d x OG kush) and the OG totally dominates the cross, and you will find OG dominates pretty much everything it is crossed with. I would expect much more OG leaning phenos in cali connections SD line, maybe after they have done a few more generations they could breed the OG out but that takes years.
To me Cali Conn SD is just a thrown together seedline put out to compete with Rez.
And even tho I like reserva gear the genetics used in the SD dont impress me much, plus good luck finding grow reports on these, where as the SD IBL is well documented.


Also if you dont care about getting a realistic SD and dont care about haze in the mix why not check out Rez SSSDH IX-I, its a real score at $65 a pack, and he will also have SSSDH fem S1s coming out soon too for like 60 bucks/10seeds. Many kick ass sour dominant plants can be found in the SSSDH.


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I looked around alot, it came down to Rez's Sour D ibl and Dr Greenthumb's ECSD s1's...I went with Rezdog's version cuz I am a little beet leery of an s1 from an already hermie prone genetics...but I prolly gonna try those s1's when funds permit, a little grow off against the ibl.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

check out dr grubers grow report of dr greenthumbs sour diesel on this site.. that shit looks like pure fire.. some of the nicest nugs i've ever seen.... and he even got like five zips off of one of his plants.. really good stuff..
i've grown dr greenthumbs og kush, and it was amazing.. but dr grubers grow of the sour d is wayyyyy beyond my expectations.. good stuff..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/401843-dr-greenthumbs-sour-diesel-smoke.html

take a look for yourself..


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 10, 2011)

36thChamberAssassin said:


> Reserva Privada Sour D is Original Sour Diesel x SourD/G13haze, then back crossed to the original SD.


Curious, where is this documented?


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 10, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> Curious, where is this documented?


I emailed DNA a while back and that's what they told me.

SourD/G13Haze is DNA Sour Cream


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 10, 2011)

36thChamberAssassin said:


> I emailed DNA a while back and that's what they told me.
> 
> SourD/G13Haze is DNA Sour Cream


Ah, well if that's what they told you -- oddly enough they list the original Sour Diesel Genetics for their Sour Diesel

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-sour-diesel/prod_2785.html

Also another oddity, unrelated to my question about RP's Sour Diesel Genetics is that RP lists their Sour Diesel as 60/40 indica dominant and Cali Connect lists their Sour Diesel as: mostly sativa. I find it interesting that you can get such different takes off one strain. I wonder where Rez's and Dr. Greenthumbs versions stand in terms of the indica/sativa balance.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> This thread is about Sour Diesel.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-sour-diesel/prod_2785.html


well. that is just retarded that rp put that info up on their strain.. everyone knows where the real og sour d comes from, its what the list in that description, but i'm also not foolish enough to believe that is where their strain comes from.. i tend to believe what the other dude said..


----------



## RoloTomassi (Mar 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well. that is just retarded that rp put that info up on their strain.. everyone knows where the real og sour d comes from, its what the list in that description, but i'm also not foolish enough to believe that is where their strain comes from.. i tend to believe what the other dude said..


Righ right, on the first read I didn't get what ChamberAssassin was saying but now it's clear (hence the edit) DNA supposedly crossed original Sour Diesel with their DNA Sour Cream to get their RP version of Sour Diesel and there is no mention of this in their brochure listing. hmmm.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> Righ right, on the first read I didn't get what ChamberAssassin was saying but now it's clear (hence the edit) DNA supposedly crossed original Sour Diesel with their DNA Sour Cream to get their RP version of Sour Diesel and there is no mention of this in their brochure listing. hmmm.


 yah.. that is kinda shady of them tbh.. i hate when breeders do this type of shit.. whats the big secret, and listing the original lineage of sour d is just plain dumb in my eyes.


----------



## migenetics (Mar 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well. that is just retarded that rp put that info up on their strain.. everyone knows where the real og sour d comes from, its what the list in that description, but i'm also not foolish enough to believe that is where their strain comes from.. i tend to believe what the other dude said..


Maybe I'm high but I don't understand you. Their description of sour d is spot on . They don't say what male they used and reserva privada has yet to disappoint me , it could have been rezs v3 lol. If I were to buy it in seed form,I would get it from the Rez because he's done the most work with sour d even tho he acts like he's 12. To get 5 oz off 1 sour d is crazy easy, this strain puts out like your local whore. Does tend to hermie slightly at the end but no worse than any other over worked strain from crazy origins imo.


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 10, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> Righ right, on the first read I didn't get what ChamberAssassin was saying but now it's clear (hence the edit) DNA supposedly crossed original Sour Diesel with their DNA Sour Cream to get their RP version of Sour Diesel and there is no mention of this in their brochure listing. hmmm.



They probly wouldnt sell as many if people knew it was Original Sour D x Sour Cream. I thought it was funny how they released it in male female and not their typical style of fem seeds, thats why I emailed them. I read a while back that ECSD doesnt take well to S1'ing, because of the herm factor.

Not surprising tho, so much of the seed business is smoke and mirrors. Lots of money is made off of un-informed buyers or peeps that just dont care.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

migenetics said:


> Maybe I'm high but I don't understand you. Their description of sour d is spot on . They don't say what male they used and reserva privada has yet to disappoint me , it could have been rezs v3 lol. If I were to buy it in seed form,I would get it from the Rez because he's done the most work with sour d even tho he acts like he's 12. To get 5 oz off 1 sour d is crazy easy, this strain puts out like your local whore. Does tend to hermie slightly at the end but no worse than any other over worked strain from crazy origins imo.


 my point is that i would bet the house on the fact that there is no way on gods green earth that rp used 91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/Nl to make their cross.. 
what they listed as the genetics is just where the original sour d came from.. i'm sure everybody out there is familiar with the story of where the chem family came from, and in turn where sour d came from.. but for a breeder to come out with their own version of any strain, and to say that it has the same exact lineage as the first sour d, i just say its bullshit..
thats not to say that it won't be fire or what have you, i'm just saying that is only the lineage of the original sour diesel, and not actually what they are selling under the name of sour diesel..
its no different then them selling that headband that they have... they use the name headband, which was a clone only strain that everyone knows the lineage of, but unless they used the same exact two parents that were used to make the first headband, than all they have is a strain that they are calling headband, and not really the real deal headband.. i've grown rp's headband, and it was fire, but i'm sure its nowhere near say loompa's headband or even 707..
its just like how almost every breeder has a version of say ww.. now, unless they somehow got their hands on the same exact two plants as shanti did in the 90s when he made the original ww, then its not really the original white widow..
and like i said, not saying that any of them aren't any good, but to say that its white widow or headband or sour d, its really not..


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 10, 2011)

One thing I am starting to not like about reserva is their naming after elite clones. Their "headband" is dank but real headband is not original sour diesel x og S1, thats just a name to capitalize on hyped up clone only's. Their shit is dank on their own, they dont need the trendy names the genetics speak for themselves.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

36thChamberAssassin said:


> One thing I am starting to not like about reserva is their naming after elite clones. Their "headband" is dank but real headband is not original sour diesel x og S1, thats just a name to capitalize on hyped up clone only's. Their shit is dank on their own, they dont need the trendy names the genetics speak for themselves.


 agree with you one hundred percent.. that is what i was trying to say in a long winded way, lol..
and i did grow rp's headband, and loved it, but did they really need to name it after an already existing strain?? i just don't like how they feel the need to try and cash in on the names of already existing strains... i do understand trying to get elite cuts that are mostly clone only, and not readily available to the non med public, but i just feel that there has to be a better way to go about doing it and how they market stuff is just crazy to me..


----------



## migenetics (Mar 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> my point is that i would bet the house on the fact that there is no way on gods green earth that rp used 91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/Nl to make their cross..
> what they listed as the genetics is just where the original sour d came from.. i'm sure everybody out there is familiar with the story of where the chem family came from, and in turn where sour d came from.. but for a breeder to come out with their own version of any strain, and to say that it has the same exact lineage as the first sour d, i just say its bullshit..
> thats not to say that it won't be fire or what have you, i'm just saying that is only the lineage of the original sour diesel, and not actually what they are selling under the name of sour diesel..
> its no different then them selling that headband that they have... they use the name headband, which was a clone only strain that everyone knows the lineage of, but unless they used the same exact two parents that were used to make the first headband, than all they have is a strain that they are calling headband, and not really the real deal headband.. i've grown rp's headband, and it was fire, but i'm sure its nowhere near say loompa's headband or even 707..
> ...


Ok now I see. Definitely no way they used the same parents and looking at it now, very deceptive advertising. I would have more respect for them if they listed their actual parents instead of where sour d is from. I see the price also , glad she's already in my garden and will remain there permanently in some form. Sorry bout the misunderstanding.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

migenetics said:


> Ok now I see. Definitely no way they used the same parents and looking at it now, very deceptive advertising. I would have more respect for them if they listed their actual parents instead of where sour d is from. I see the price also , glad she's already in my garden and will remain there permanently in some form. Sorry bout the misunderstanding.


 its all good.. and not that i don't think it won't be dank, cuz more than likely it will be, its just that i don't like how they do things sometimes, but that's my bs, lol..


----------



## pelt1 (May 15, 2011)

I am looking to acquire some Sour Diesel seeds, and begin growing some. I had some Sour D, or at least that's what the guy said it was over 2 years ago, and it was literally the best herb I had ever tried! 

I've seen the prices on resevoir, and they are quoting like $200/seed I think?!?! Which is quite a bit more than I would want to spend given my level of involvement in my growing. 

So my question is, can I get a "reasonable" representation of what Sour D is supposed to be like for a bit less of the price? I see Attitude has the Barney's LSD for more of the price that I would be willing to pay, and the Barney's reviews seem to be mixed.


----------



## RezSourDeezIBLorDie (May 21, 2022)

Dr. Kushman said:


> Yeah I looked around alot, it came down to Rez's Sour D ibl and Dr Greenthumb's ECSD s1's...I went with Rezdog's version cuz I am a little beet leery of an s1 from an already hermie prone genetics...but I prolly gonna try those s1's when funds permit, a little grow off against the ibl.


Where did you buy Rez’s Sour D IBL beans from?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 22, 2022)

RezSourDeezIBLorDie said:


> Where did you buy Rez’s Sour D IBL beans from?


You would need a time machine


----------



## RezSourDeezIBLorDie (May 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You would need a time machine


People are still finding and buying them presently! Last time I bought Rez’s Sour D IBL was back in 2006-2007 but unfortunately I lost both moms, which were 2 different phenotypes, around 2016! But I recently set back up a year and a half ago and have been running some of the Cali connection’s strains and some of Humbolt seed co’s strains and I really want to get my hands on some of Rez’s Sour D IBLs!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 22, 2022)

RezSourDeezIBLorDie said:


> People are still finding and buying them presently! Last time I bought Rez’s Sour D IBL was back in 2006-2007 but unfortunately I lost both moms, which were 2 different phenotypes, around 2016! But I recently set back up a year and a half ago and have been running some of the Cali connection’s strains and some of Humbolt seed co’s strains and I really want to get my hands on some of Rez’s Sour D IBLs!


Ok I’ll take two Lemon Larry please and thank you 
People are saying true skunk and people are saying…


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

I thought I heard rez popped back up and was selling beans again....swear I read that on this forum like a month ago.


----------



## Rurumo (May 23, 2022)

Everyone loves Karma's Sowah if you can find it, but Topdawg has his Sour D BX3/4 and f3 lines which should be excellent too.


----------



## venom#kc (May 23, 2022)

maybe one day i will test shoreline.
but for the moment the best for me


----------



## southend (May 23, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> maybe one day i will test shoreline.
> but for the moment the best for meView attachment 5137838


where u find headbanger?


----------



## venom#kc (May 24, 2022)

i bought 2 or 3 years to attitude. i grew 3 pack since 2010
now it s difficult maybe old school genetics sell them for good price or strainly....


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 24, 2022)

Someone messaged me this today


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (May 24, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> I thought I heard rez popped back up and was selling beans again....swear I read that on this forum like a month ago.


Oh he is putting beans out. Can find him on IG but do you really want to? His work was meh imo plus got in some trouble then decided to go double platinum singing.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 25, 2022)

Mr. Nevermind said:


> Oh he is putting beans out. Can find him on IG but do you really want to? His work was meh imo plus got in some trouble then decided to go double platinum singing.


Didn't say I wanted to, just putting the info out there for whoever did want to.


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (May 25, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Didn't say I wanted to, just putting the info out there for whoever did want to.


It was a rhetorical question , relax


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 25, 2022)

Mr. Nevermind said:


> It was a rhetorical question , relax


I'm chill man just smoked some wedding cake lol


----------



## harris hawk (May 25, 2022)

Cali Connections is the orginal breeder of the strain --contact them !!


----------

